# Hatching soon



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Howdy I have 27 eggs due to hatch soon 1st timer. How long should they stay in incubator after they hatch? I dont know if they will all hatch but id like to put them in the brooder box about the same time. Thanks


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

They can stay in the incubator up to 72 hours, anyway that's what I have read. But I have never left mine in the incubator more than 36 hours.

The chicks need to stay in the incubator until they are dry and walking good- atleast.

With home incubation it may be 24 hours from first egg hatch to last egg hatch.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with twentynine. They can stay up to 72 hours or until dry and moving around. Then put them in the brooder with water and feed 24/7, dip the beak in water when you put them in the brooder.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

And there you have it!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Do they need water in an incubator when they hatch or not


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

No, for the first 24-36 hours of a chicks life, it does NOT necessarily need water. At that time, it is still feeding off of the yolk and that helps give it the necessary nutrients for survival!


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes! Humidity is an absolute nessecity. It prevents the chicks sticking to the shell.

Do they need water to drink, no.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

I had one hatch last night and 4 this morning now there are 8 hatched 19 and 20th day is it okay to have all of them in incubator for 3 days they are climbing all over each other


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Aply just said 48 hours is just fine.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you keep adding water into the bator even when they have hatched


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

On day 18, add water to allege tray one last time then lock down the incubator and do not open it for another 3-5 days. Lifting it may let out the necessary humidity needed for an egg to hatch. There should be a red plug on the top of the incubator. Once the first chick hatches, open up this plug and that is all you need to do until the chicks are all fluffed up and dry! Good luck!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Cluckspert said:


> On day 18, add water to allege tray one last time then lock down the incubator and do not open it for another 3-5 days. Lifting it may let out the necessary humidity needed for an egg to hatch. There should be a red plug on the top of the incubator. Once the first chick hatches, open up this plug and that is all you need to do until the chicks are all fluffed up and dry! Good luck!


*THE 
not allege


----------

